

CUDA toolkit 4.0 now available - octopus
http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-40

======
evangineer
One of the features of the 4.0 release is Thrust which has recently featured
on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2658224>

